# Looking for reputable and good printing company for my tshirts



## deceased10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I am really in a scramble, ive been wnating to start my own tshirt company for a long time now, but haven't actually done it due to not being able to find a printing company, my town is so small that noone does it here in north bay. I was wondering if anyone could help me on finding a good reputable company where I can order bulk shirts with my design printed on them. Hope someone can help me. thank you


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Email me with what you are wanting, how many, and maybe a sample of the design. I may be able to help you. Also your location.
Thanks, 

Sonny Joslin
Shirts Signs and More
[email protected]


----------



## WhatTheDickens (Nov 1, 2012)

If "North Bay" is anywhere near Chicago, I would recommend Sharprint (sharprint.com). I just launched my own business and I was really impressed with them. They were a little bit more expensive than some other printers I found, but they do great work and they offer good customer service.


----------



## tahaez (Jan 30, 2014)

Well You can always check our website out at Buy T Shirts, Sports Shirts, Outerwear, Headwear, Work wear, Athletic wear, Accessories, we offer all kinds of services. If you have any questions give me a call (773) 856-5350 Ext 1004


----------

